# 1985 Sentra 3-door hatchback in Maine - Craigslist



## ratha13 (Aug 11, 2006)

Not a classified ad, just a heads-up for someone looking for a nice mid-1980s hatch for $500. Car needs a clutch though.

1984 Nissan Sentra Datsun 2dr

I'd buy this car myself, if I weren't in California, but the shipping would be expensive, and I'm not sure I could smog it out here. 

I'm trying to find one like this here in CA. I already have a 1984 Sentra SE 3-door 5 spd hatch, but my husband drives it to work because of its good gas mileage. I want another because it would be a backup car for him. And because I love these hatchbacks, they are getting rare, we know how to work on them, and I want to get my 1984 SE hatch back from hubby and cherry it up.

If someone follows this lead on the Maine Sentra, please reciprocate by letting me know about a similar hatchback Sentra here in the West. If the body/interior is a little beat up, that's OK - hubby is a little rough on cars.

Hope the Maine Sentra finds a good home. Or if anyone is enough of a Sentra nut to help me get it (logistics, not money).

Clare Bell
1984 box-stock silver and black Nissan Sentra hatch SE 5-speed "Rathacar"
2007 Electron-blue Honda Insight hybrid hatch 5 speed "Hurricane"
Both on Car Domain. 
[email protected]


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

would be a perfect donor car for a EV conversion!! and the price is right!


----------



## ratha13 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Electric Sentras*

Several electric Sentras have been done. Here's one:

Electro Automotive: Nissan Sentra Electric Car Conversion

I hope someone buys the Maine car. It looks like an XE hatch in fairly good shape. Wish I could get it (drool, drool). If anyone knows of a similar car out here in the West, please let me know.

Here's my SE hatch baby on CarDomain:

http://www.cardomain.com/id/rathacat


----------

